# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهکار های زود بیدار شدن ..بخوانید..لذت ببرید..عملی کنید...

## fateme.tehran

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
در بسیاری از روایات اسلامی، ائمه اطهار(ع) به سحرخیزی توصیه کرده اند. امام رضا(ع) در روایتی می فرمایند: « رزق خاصی برای بندگان تقسیم می شود که زمان آن بین طلوعین است. یعنی بین طلوع فجر و طلوع خورشید و خواب در این ساعات مکروه است زیرا انسان را از دریافت این رزق خاص محروم می کند».دانشمندان هم در تحقیقات مختلف به اهمیت خواب با کیفیت، به موقع و سحر خیزی و بیدار شدن به موقع تاکید کرده اند. بیدار شدن در ساعات اولیه روز پس از یک خواب کامل نه تنها باعث شادابی و نشاط می شود بلکه زمان مفید ما را در طول روز افزایش داده و ساعات آماده به فعالیت و کار ما را زیاد می کند.ساعات اولیه صبح ساعاتی هستند که ما می توانیم در آرامش، به دور از سر و صداهای آزار دهنده و با انرژی سرشار فعالیت هایی را که نیاز به تمرکز و آرامش دارند انجام بدهیم. برای اینکه بتوانیم به موقع بیدار شویم باید به موقع و با کیفیت بخوابیم و با رعایت یک سری از مسائل صبح هم به موقع بیدار شویم. اما چگونه؟ شما باید برنامه های خود را بگونه ای تنظیم کنید که در ساعات ابتدایی شب همانند هواپیمایی که به تدریج ارتفاع کم می کند تا به زمین بنشیند ، بدنتان را به گونه ای عادت دهید که در ساعات ابتدایی شب، جایی در حدود ساعت ۱۰ و ۱۱ شب آماده خوابیدن باشید.
1)_ نباید ساعتی را که قرار است صبح زنگ بزند و شما را بیدار کند، کنار تخت بگذارید، بلکه بهتر است آن را در مکانی قرار دهید که برای خاموش کردنش مجبور به بلند شدن و بیرون رفتن از رختخواب باشید و به محض این که زنگ ساعت را قطع کردید نیز از اتاق خارج شوید.  
2)_ همچنین حتماً باید اجازه دهید شب‌ها زودتر از قبل بخوابید تا صبح هم بتوانید زودتر بلند شوید.
3)_ اول از همه به یاد داشته باشید که این کار هم باید به تدریج و آهسته انجام شود؛ به این معنی که نمی‌توان عادت زود بیدار شدن را طی یک شب ایجاد کرد.
4)  برنامه خوابتان را در تمام ایام هفته حتی روزهای تعطیل رعایت کنید. اگر شما در روزهای تعطیل دیر بخوابید و دیرتر هم از خواب بیدار شوید ریتم مشخص خوابتان از بین خواهد رفت و دوباره چند روز را باید صرف تنظیم آن بکنید.
5)چرت زدن و دکمه Snooz تلفن همراه یا ساعتتان را فراموش کنید. باید بدنتان را عادت بدهید که در یک لحظه و یک مرحله از خواب بیدار شوید. در غیر اینصورت لذت چرت زدن بر شما غلبه خواهد کرد و خواب خواهید ماند.
6)پس از این تصمیم قاطعانه ساعت خود را بر روی زمان مناسب کوک کنید. باید بدنتان را بشناسید و ببینید با چند ساعت خواب به نقطه انرژی کامل می رسید. این ساعت بین ۶ تا ۸ ساعت برای افراد بزرگسال متغیر است. حتما به اندازه کافی بخوابید تا در طول روز کسل نباشید
7) برای آرامش بیشتر می توانید از یک دوش آّبگرم پیش از رفتن به رختخواب هم استفاده کنید.
8) فراموش نکنید که رختخواب محل استراحت است و شما باید بدنتان را به خوابیدن در آن عادت بدهید و اگر خوابتان نبرد از رختخواب بیرون آمده، مطالعه کنید تا خوابتان بگیرد و سپس به رختخواب برگردید.

9)در وعده شام سعی کنید از دوغ و ماست و لبنیات دیگر استفاده کنید. لبنیات باعث تسهیل خواب و آرامش بیشتر در حین خواب می شود.

10)در ساعات پایانی شب از ورزش کردن، گوش دادن موسیقی های تند و دیدن فیلم های هیجان انگیز پرهیز کنید. چنین کارهایی باعث می شود سطح هیجانی شما تحریک شده و بالا برود و خوابیدن زود را برای شما سخت کند.


11)در ساعات نزدیک به خواب از خوردن چای و قهوه و نوشابه و نوشیدنی های کافئین دار یا انرژی زا پرهیز کنید.

12) برای شروع به خواب به موقع یک روز صبح با هر فشاری که شده زودتر بیدار شوید و در طول روز هم نخوابید. در پایان روز و ابتدای شب خواهید دید که خود به خود خوابتان گرفته و آماده رفتن به رختخواب هستید. البته یک خواب کوتاه ۱۵ تا ۲۰ دقیقه ای پیش از اذان ظهر به بازیابی انرژی روزانه شما کمک زیادی می کند.

 :Yahoo (1): اینام از یه سایت دیگس.
حوصله نداشتم تدوین کنم :Yahoo (21): 
دیدم خودم نمیتونم سر ساعت بلند شم گفتم واسه شمام بذارم :Yahoo (21): 
*
راه های عادت کردن به سحرخیزی*

*۱- محیط خوابتان را برای بیدار شدن مساعد کنید*

جایی که در آن می خوابید و صبح قرار است در آن بیدار شوید خودش می تواند یک عامل برای سحر خیزی باشد هر چند این عامل در افراد مختلف متغیر است اما مثلا داشتن یک اتاق خواب منظم و مرتب و تمیز می تواند بسیار در سحرخیز بودن شما موثر باشد و نظم این اتاق سبب شود که شما احساس کنید سر زمانی که با خود قرار گذاشته اید باید از خواب بیدار شوید
.*۲- به اندازه کافی بخوابید*

این یکی از عوامل اصلی است که سبب می شود افراد با زود از خواب بیدار شدن مشکل داشته باشند، در اصل داشتن خواب کافی زود بیدار شدن از خواب را چندین بار آسان تر میکند.
این بدان معنی است که بایستی کمی با خودتان برای رفتن به موقع به رختخواب جدال کنید و سعی کنید بر نگرانی از دست دادن ساعات انتهایی شب و بعضا نیمه شب پایان دهید و البته جای نگرانی هم نیست می توانید این ساعات را با سحر خیزی در فردا صبح به دست بیاورید.*۳
- کارهای روز بعدتان را در شب قبلش مشخص کنید*

نوشتن و یادداشت کردن کارهای مهمی که قرار است صبح بعد از بیدار شدن از خواب انجام دهید می تواند اراده شما را در سحرخیزی و شروع بی درنگ روزمرگی تان محکم تر کند. هر چه اراده قوی تری داشته باشید راحت تر می توانید سحر خیز شوید.پ
*۴- در رختخواب مطالعه نکنید*

گذارندان چندین دقیقه در رختخواب و سعی در آرام کردن فکرتان و بدنتان بدن شما را متوجه میسازد که زمان خواب فرا رسیده است، با تمرین در این زمینه می توانید کم کم با ورود به رختخواب در کمتر از ۱۰ دقیقه به خواب بروید که البته هدف اصلی هم همین است پرداختن به کارهای جنبی مثل کتاب خواندن و غیره بیشتر باعث به هم ریختگی فکر و طولانی شدن زمان فرو رفتن به خواب خواهند شد.
*۵- بلافاصله قبل از خواب چیزی نخورید*

اگر در فاصله ی زمانی کمتر از دو ساعت به خوابیدن چیزی بخورید و بعد به رختخواب بروید بدن شما درگیر هضم غذا خواهد بود و این امر می تواند در خواب شما اختلال ایجاد کند و یا اصلا زمان به خواب رفتنتان را طولانی کند.
*۶- استرس را در خودتان از بین ببرید*

استرس یکی از مواردی است که همیشه سبب کم خوابی می شود، می توان استرس را با تمرینات ویژه ی یوگا یا سعی بر کنترل نحوه ی تنفس و سایر موارد قبل از رفتن به رختخواب کاهش داد. مطلبی با عنوان کاهش استرس و اضطراب یا کنترل آن  را مطالعه کنید.
*۷- به خودتان جایزه بدهید*

همیشه قرار نیست با این تفکر از خواب بیدار شوید که مثلا کلی کار دارید، می توانید برای خودتان در صورتی که زود از خواب بیدار شوید مواردی را به عنوان جایزه تعیین کنید، مثلا دیدن یک برنامه ی تلویزیونی صبحگاهی مورد علاقه، خوردن صبحانه یی خاص یا خوردن یک بستنی در شروع صبح یا هر چیز دیگری که می تواند برای بیدار شدن و ترک سریع رختخواب در صبح زود به شما انگیزه بدهد.
*۸- نرمش های صبحگاهی*

قدری نرمش و یا ورزش خاص در شروع صبح میتواند بسیار مفید باشد، سبب گردش بهتر خون در بدن شود شما را در شروع صبح شاداب تر نماید و در نهایت روزتان را به بهترین شکل ممکن شروع کنید.
*۹- در رختخواب به خودتان برای بیدار شدن دروغ نگوئید*

همیشه سعی کنید بلافاصله بعد از بیدار شدن رختخواب خودتان را ترک کنید، اینکه مثلا ۱۰ یا ۲۰ دقیقه ی دیگر از جایم بلند خواهم شد در حالی که بیدار شده اید اصلا به شما کمکی نخواهد کرد و هر چه بیشتر در زمانی که بیدار شده اید در رختخواب بمانید بدنتان تمایلش برای بازگشت به خواب عمیق بیشتر می شود.
*۱۰- با پنجره های باز بخوابید*

هوای تازه برای همه ی ما خوب است و سبب می شود تا خواب عمیق تر و آرام تری داشته باشیم
.*۱۱- سعی کنید با طلوع خورشید بیدار شوید*

بیدار شدن با طلوع خورشید از نظر روانشناسی باعث می شود در شروع روز بسیار سر حال تر باشید و بدنتان نیز کم کم برای بیدار شدن در این زمان خاص تبدیل به ساعت بیولوژیکی می شود.
*۱۲- بر تمرین دادن بدن اصرار داشته باشید*

سعی کنید همیشه راس یک ساعت خاص از خواب بیدار شوید بیدار شدن از خواب در یک ساعت خاص می تواند سبب ایجاد عادت برای بیداری در آن ساعت در بدن شود و فراموش نکنید سحرخیزی تنها یک عادت است
.*۱۳- از خانه بیرون بزنید*

خروج از خانه در صبح زود پیاده روی و یا دویدن در اینگونه ساعتها بسیار لذت بخش است خصوصا که شنیدن صداهای صبحگاهی و نور خورشید در این ساعتها بدن را شاداب تر میکند و در عین حال تجربه ی این شرایط می تواند انگیزه یی باشد برای سحرخیزی در روزهای بعدی.
*۱۴- به بدن خود گوش دهید*

بدن شما خیلی خوب می تواند احتیاجاتش را به شما اطلاع دهد، اگر هنگامی که صبح از خواب بیدار می شوید هنوز احساس خستگی میکنید سعی کنید شبها زودتر به رختخواب بروید بدن شما کم کم یک الگوی معین برای خوابیدن و بیدار شدن پیدا میکند و کاملا بر آن منطبق خواهد بود
.*۱۵- زنگ ساعت خود را تغییر دهید*

اجازه ندهید هر روز با یک زنگ خاص و همیشگی بیدار شوید، علاوه بر اینکه این روند برای خودتان خوشایند نخواهد بود بعد از مدتی زنگ ساعتتان دیگر شما را نمی تواند بیدار کند.
*۱۶- برای فردا صبح آماده باشید*

سعی کنید چیزهایی که برای فردا صبح احتیاج دارید را شب قبل آماده کنید، مثلا کیف وسائل تان، لباس هایتان و یا وسیله ی خاصی که باید همراه داشته باشید و …. در این شرایط دیگر نیازی ندارید در رختخواب به این موارد و آماده سازیشان فکر کنید
.*۱۷- با رادیو بیدار شوید*

استفاده از رادیو به جای زنگ ساعت علاوه بر تنوع می تواند در بسیاری از افراد سبب ایجاد انگیزه در ترک رختخواب شود
.*۱۸- از ساعات اضافی صبح بهره ببرید*

هدف از صبح زود بیدار شدن چیست؟ وقتی هر صبح زود از خواب بلند شوید مسلما در شروع بسیاری از روزهایتان یکی دو ساعت وقت آزاد و اضافی خواهید داشت که مغزتان در آن هنگام از صبح شاداب ترین ساعات و آماده ترین ساعتش را میگذارند می توانید از این ساعات استفاده ی بسیار مفیدی بکنید و بهتر است برای این ساعات برنامه ی خاصی داشته باشید در غیر اینصورت کم کم در سحرخیزی بی انگیزه می شوید
.*۱۹- قرارهای مهم خود را در صبح بگذارید*

داشتن قرارهای ملاقات مهم و حتی غیر مهم مثلا رفتن تفریح با یک دوست در صبح می تواند انگیزه ی کافی به هر فردی برای بیدار شدن در صبح زود را بدهد.
*۲۰- برای خودتان یک دوست پیدا کنید*

راستش در برخی موارد بد نیست برای سحر خیز شدن با یکی مثل خودتان که دوست دارد سحرخیز باشد ولی فکر میکند نمی تواند، همراه شوید در این شرایط اگر هر دو واقعا برای بیدار شدن در صبح زود تصمیم گرفته باشید می توانید در استواری بر این تصمیم در یکدیگر موثر باشید
.*۲۱- به دیگران راجع به سحر خیزی خود بگوئید*

بگذارید همه ی اطرافیانتان بداند که شما صبح زود از خواب بیدار می شوید، اینکه وانمود کنید هنوز مثل گذشته هستید باعث می شوید مثل گذشته شوید!!!
*۲۲- خواب های روزانه را ترک کنید*

این یک حقیقت مسلم است کسانی که در روز خواب حتی کوتاهی هم دارند برای خواب شب مشکل دارند، سعی کنید اگر به این نوع از خواب عادت دارید آن را به مرور ترک کنید چون اختلال در خواب شب یکی از علل اصلی عدم بیدار شدن در ساعت دلخواه صبح است.
*۲۳- عملکرد خود را دنبال کنید*

بد نیست عملکرد خود را در زمینه ی سحرخیزی با سایتی مثل Joe’s Goals دنبال کنید و تجزیه تحلیلش کنید تا ببینید آیا واقعا دارید به هدف خود یعنی سحرخیزی نزدیک می شوید یا دور.با چندین روز تمرین و سعی به راحتی می توان عادت سحرخیزی را ایجاد کرد فقط کافی است این امر را به صورت یک عادت دائم در بدن ایجاد کرد یا این تمرینات و داشتن اراده در روزهای آتی زمان خواب و بیدار شدنتان دیگر دست شما نخواهد بود و بدنتان به خوبی در این موارد برای شما تصمیم میگیرد.

----------


## Saeed735

خواب....چیزی که همه مشکل ارن....


به نظرم داشتن هدف و انگیزه هم یکی از دلایل زود سحر خیزی میتونه باشه..

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

این دوتا راه رو تست کنید 80 درصد جواب میده ! :

1- از سایت sleepyti.me bedtime calculator برای محاسبه زمانی که باید بخوابید بر حسب زمانی که میخواید بدون خستگی بیدار بشید استفاده کنید !
2- بسته به ساعتی که میخواید بخوابید یک ساعت قبلش یه قاشق غذا خوری عسل بخورید که باعث آرامش خواب میشه و به شدت خواب آوره . البته اثرش در دراز مدت خودش رو نشون میده اینجوری نیست که تا خوردید خوابتون ببره! دیازپام که نیست ! ولی کاملا علمی و عملی هست !

----------


## MeysAM1999

دستتون درد نکنه.خیلی عالی بود

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

البته اینم باید در نظر گرفت که بعضی از بیماریهای جسمی هم میتونن باعث زیاد خوابیدن بشن...شایع ترینش کم خونی هست...

----------


## ASkonkur

*- با پنجره های باز بخوابید*

هوای تازه برای همه ی ما خوب است و سبب می شود تا خواب عمیق تر و آرام تری داشته باشیم
.*۱۱- سعی کنید با طلوع خورشید بیدار شوید*

بیدار شدن با طلوع  خورشید از نظر روانشناسی باعث می شود در شروع روز بسیار سر حال تر باشید و  بدنتان نیز کم کم برای بیدار شدن در این زمان خاص تبدیل به ساعت بیولوژیکی  می شود.


اینا برای تابستون خوبه...الان پنجره باز؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

> نکته اولی خیلی خیلی جالبه.فک کنم بزرگترین مشکله منه


واسه همین اولش نوشتم که عامل جذبی تاپیکم بره بالا.. :Yahoo (76): 

همون نکته اولی رو رعایت کنیم حله :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
به نظر من اگر کسی هدف و انگیزه داشته باشه اگر هیچکدوم از این کار هایی که استارتر تاپیک گفته انجام نده زود از خواب بیدار میشه!
موفق باشید
بای :Yahoo (83):

----------


## A.Z

خوب بود...
دستت درد نکنه خانم استارتر!
یه نکته هم من اضافه کنم؛به محض بیدارشدن بپر برو 3/4 بار با آب سرد بکوب تو سرت&صورتت(!) مطمئن باش تا 3/4 ساعت بعدی در هوشیاری کامل به سر خواهی برد!
 "تضمینی"! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme.tehran

.*۱۹- قرارهای مهم خود را در صبح بگذارید

داشتن قرارهای ملاقات مهم و حتی غیر مهم مثلا رفتن تفریح با یک دوست در صبح می تواند انگیزه ی کافی به هر فردی برای بیدار شدن در صبح زود را بدهد.




خودم اینو قبول دارم*

----------


## علی..

تاپیک خوبی بود،ولی ایول بعد1سال تاپیکودوباره آوردیدبالا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrdadlord

خواب بعد از ظهر در حد ده دقیقه نیم ساعت مفیده ؟ 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## MH_220

نیم ساعت قبل از اذان ظهر اگه بخوابید بهش میگن غیلوله ( قیلوله )  :Yahoo (4):  که برای تقویت حافظه مفیده ... در احادیث هم بهش اشاره شده

----------


## آرشام گلزار

عالی بود

----------


## fateme.tehran

> خواب بعد از ظهر در حد ده دقیقه نیم ساعت مفیده ؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


خواب بیش از 45 دقیقه در بعد از ظهر،مفیده.

----------


## MH_220

> خواب بیش از 45 دقیقه در بعد از ظهر،مفیده.


بیش از ؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> بیش از ؟


ببخشید اشتباه شد.کمتر از 45 دقیقه مفیده

----------


## fateme.tehran

up

----------

